# keeping angora goats clean



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

HI everyone-

I have a question about angora now that I have one-

Our new girls name is Geneva but we are calling her Genni most of the time- when we got last week she had had been shaved yet- she was full of mats and her back end has poo stuck in it- how to keep this stuff from happening- 

if shaved her sunday and have to finish today- and fair is in August how can we keep her nice looking till then? can you comb them out- or do you just pick through it all the time? and can you give them baths?

Thank you 
Donna B


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Brushing damages the hair shaft so it's not recommended. That being said, I do brush mine daily with a soft, vinyl bristled brush for bathing horses. It removes the surface dust and debri and (to my untrained eye) does not appear to compromise the hair quality. 

When they're heavy in fleece, I switch over to pelletized hay and alfalfa, which really cuts down on the debri that gets embedded and that cannot be removed by soft bristle brushing. Also, we do not turn our Angoras out to free browse unless we're there to supervise. They have a nice grassy yard with ample space and play areas to keep them happy and occupied and that's where they stay.

Some folks cloak their Angoras to keep the fleece clean. But that's not an option here in the desert. It's too hot for that.

As far as doo butt goes, I keep the hair back there clipped back away from the anus and natural flow area if you know what I mean. When it does get soiled, I rinse it off with the hose using baby shampoo or Basic H if need be. I suppose you could shave back there, too. 

Geneva's a pretty name for a pretty girl.  

Deb Mc


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for your post- She is a very sweet girl- Geneva was the lady we got her from mother name..

Thank you again 

Donna B


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Donna, 

They make breathable sheep sheets for wool sheep. Has anyone tried them before? I have 1 wool sheep and this will be my first time clipping him ray: for me. He is supposed to be black and I would like to have nice wool next year but don't know anyone who has tried the sheets before. I love my hairsheep! He sheds his out with very little help from me. Poor Baa Baa is doomed. :help: 

Gina


----------

